# Kuiu Icon Pro 5200 & 1850



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

KUIU Icon Pro 5200 (Brand New) & Icon Pro 1850 (Only used 2x on day hikes).

Hip belt system so you can interchange the two different size packs.

$430 for both packs, carbon fiber hip system, and two accessory pouches

Text Jason for more info.

801-913-5946


----------

